# My Foster Dog - Wade Needs Hip Surgery



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure looks like a happy boy for all he has been through and is going through. I hope you find some deep pockets to help pay for the surgery.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Write to Oprah! She is a major golden lover, that picture will break her heart!

There are grants you can apply for also as a nonprofit rescue. I can't tell you exactly what the names are.

Have you contacted the closest vet schools? Ia State gives us good breaks on cost.

I don't know if some rescues that are well off could help or not..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He has the best face!

Have you tried IMOM? They have a really good fund for rescues. 

Another rescue did some sort of "send in your picture for $5 and enter into a drawing" type of thing. I would be more than happy to participate in something like that. We do some odd type of things, like cook for the national flyball tournament when it comes through. We normally raise about $1000 in a weekend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He sure looks like a happy boy for all he has been through and is going through. I hope you find some deep pockets to help pay for the surgery.


He really is the happiest boy. Loves to play ball, and it's sad to see him stop for a break after only 5 minutes. He's just 18 months old, he should have energy to spare.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I went to the IMOM website and they are not accepting applications right now because donations are so low. I checked a link they had to Ortho Dogs and they are not accepting apps either because donations are down.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, that is so sad!

Two other things that our rescue did is to allow people to "sponsor" a foster dog by donating $100 and providing a name. Then they get updates regularly with pictures from the foster home and then a final update when they are adopted. 

The other thing we have done is to put the dog and his/her story on our home page and ask for donations. That picture that you have of Wade is one that is sure to tug at peoples' heartstrings. If you get the donors' email address, you can send them updates, also. It helps make them feel like a real part of the process.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have any suggestions to help you but I hope he gets the surgery he needs. He does look like a happy boy. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Another rescue did some sort of "send in your picture for $5 and enter into a drawing" type of thing.


GRRNT legally cannot do this because Texas law only allows for 2 raffle drawings a year and GRRNT has a big raffle in connection with the annual picnic and another raffle each year related to the Home Shows they get a booth for at area convention centers. These two raffles have the potential for raising more funds than a one time raffle for a special needs dog could raise. The Texas Attorney General is getting aggressive about charitable non-profit raffles too due to misuse and fraud by some not so honest groups. Too bad!
By the way, if anyone is in the mood to buy raffle tickets for a good cause: http://www.goldenretrievers.org/2008Picnic/raffle.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you gone to other Golden Rescue sites to see what they do for fundraising?

Sept and Oct are BIG fundraising months for GRRIN. We have a cheese/winetasting that a local vineyard sponsors, then our annual GOLDRUSH, our biggest yearly golden carnival is Oct 5.

I wish you guys luck and send prayers to sweet Wade! He is adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mylissk*

Mylissk

A member on here suggested United Animal Nations-they give a Lifeline Crisis grant. She posted in the Donations sections here RE: Zhang.

Also, another person told me that when she was faced with a very expensive vet bill she applied for the Care Credit Card and it HELPED so much.

I* really hope that one or both of these can help you!!!
Please look into these organizations that help with medical expenses: 


Ortho Dogs Silver Lining 
http://www.oslf.org/orthofund.htm 
There is a group on yahoo that is specifically for special needs/ deaf/ blind dogs. I'll get you the information and forward. 

Keep this list on hand. I know for a fact that many of these groups have given grants to rescues in KY. Silver Lining Orthodogs just gave a $500.00 grant to one of the rescues under UR_KY. Also Life Line has given grants to two different rescues under UR_KY. They really will help shelters/rescues and owners. Blind Dogs 

IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
http://www.imom.org/fa/contact.htm 

GENERAL 

In Memory of Magic (IMOM) is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. 
http://www.imom.org 
IMOM, Inc 
PO Box 282 
Cheltenham, MD 20623 
Phone (866)-230-2164 Fax (301)-599-1852 

United Animal Nations established the LifeLine fund in 1997 to aid companion animals in times of life-threatening emergencies when their caregivers, with low or no incomes, are unable to afford the entire cost of treatment. 
http://uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
United Animal Nations 
P.O. Box 188890 
Sacramento, California 95818 
Telephone: (916) 429 2457 fax: (916) 429 2456 
LifeLine Fund - http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28 

Help-A-Pet is a nonprofit organization, which provides financial assistance for the medical care of pets whose guardians are unable to afford the expense 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home..html 
Help-A-Pet 
P. O. Box 244 
Hinsdale, Illinois 60521 
Telephone: (630) 986-9504 fax: (630) 986-9141 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Programs provides financial assistance for emergency medical care for cats. 
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/ 
FVEAP 
1641 Elizabeth Lane 
Yuba City, CA 95993 
Fax: 888-301-4264 

DISEASE-SPECIFIC 

Diabetes 

IMOM Diabetic Pet Fund 
http://www.imom.org/diabetic-pets 

Diabetic Pet Fund: 
http://www.petdiabetes.net/fund/ 

Special Needs cats 

Cats in Crisis: 
http://www.catsincrisis.org/crisisFund.html 

Blind Dogs 

IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
http://www.imom.org/fa/contact.htm 

Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) 

IMOM Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) Kitties Fund 
http://www.imom.org/funds/crf.htm 

Cats in Crisis Mesa Fund 
http://www.catsincrisis.org/mesaFund.html 

Cats - Heart and Thyroid 

Cats in Crisis Stripes Fund 
http://www.catsincrisis.org/stripesFund.html 

Cats - Neurological conditions and mobility impairments 

Cats in Crisis Gillie Fund 
http://www.catsincrisis.org/gillieFund.html 

ASSISTANCE DOGS 

Assistance Dog Partners 
http://www.iaadp.org/VCP.html 

FUNDING FOR ORGANIZATIONS (Specific animals needing veterinary care): 

http://www.catsincrisis.org/ 
http://www.imom.org 

BREED-SPECIFIC 

If you have a specific breed of dog, contact the national club for that breed. In some cases, these clubs offer a veterinary financial assistance fund. Here are a few websites for groups that provide financial assistance for specific breeds: 

Bernese Mountain Dog 
http://www.behaf.org/help.html 

Corgi 
http://www.corgiaid.org/ 

Doberman (special needs) 
http://www.doberman911.org/ 

Great Pyrenees 
http://www.angelfire.com/bc2/pyramedic/summary.html 

Labrador Retriever 
http://www.labmed.org 
http://www.labradorlifeline.org/ 

Pit Bull/Staffordshire Terrier 
http://www.pbrc.net/fund/financial.html 

Westies 
http://www.westiemed.com/ 

American Animal Hospital Association 
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/ 
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to 
afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the 
price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the 
cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook. 
Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job 
layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship ? making it 
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics 
by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever 
the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals 
are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA 
Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured 
pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is 
experiencing financial hardship." 

Angels 4 Animals 
www.Angels4Animals.org 
"Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner 
Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian 
angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult 
financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners 
should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our 
work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across 
the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as 
possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment 
to those pets and pet owners in need." 

Care Credit 
www.carecredit.com 
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. 
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more 
than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they 
needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for 
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan 
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every 
budget." 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP) 
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/ 
"The NEED & The HELP: Seniors, People with disabilities, People who 
have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any 
of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved 
companion." 

The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program is a nonprofit 501 
(c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and 
kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save 
their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes. 

Help-A-Pet 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html 
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the 
working poor. For lonely seniors, physically/mentally challenged 
individuals and children of working parents, pets represent much more 
than a diversion." 

IMOM 
http://www.imom.org 
"Mission Statement: 
Helping people help pets. To better the lives of sick, injured and 
abused companion animals. We are dedicated to insure that no 
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker 
is financially challenged." 

The Pet Fund 
http://thepetfund.com/ 
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that 
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need 
urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer 
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or 
emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the 
difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical 
needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is 
to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal 
medical care need never be made on the basis of cost." 

United Animal Nations 
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued 
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require 
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve 
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured 
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens 
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care." 

UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills 
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm 
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the 
day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a 
cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take 
it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford 
it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately 
we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there 
are a few charities who may be able to help." 

Other Groups Who are Breed or Injury Specific: 

Corgi Aid 
http://www.corgiaid.org/ 

Dachshunds Needing IVDD surgery 
http://members.rushmore.com/~dds/applyforhelp.htm 
<http://members.rushmore.com/%7Edds/applyforhelp.htm> 

HandicappedPets.com 
http://www.handicappedpets.com/Articles/help/ 
"From time to time, HandicappedPets.com recognizes a caretaker of 
handicapped pets that need some special attention, and a little extra 
help. There are those who are so selflessly dedicated to their animal 
families that they give up a little more than they can afford." 

Labrador Lifeline 
http://www.labradorlifeline.org/success/2005-abbey.htm 

LabMed: Rx For Rescued Labs 
http://www.labmed.org/aid_main.html*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Have you gone to other Golden Rescue sites to see what they do for fundraising?


Melissa, I did this a few weeks ago before the 10K challenge started. It was rushed, due to time, but covers every golden rescue I could find in the US. It's in rough form, but I'll send it to you if you want it (email me if you do).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I copied this post from another section on this forum.
Maybe MaineGirl could help with some pointers.

09-25-2008, 09:46 AM 
mainegirl 
Senior Member Join Date: May 2005
Posts: 884 

Great news shared with everyone 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grape is the rescue that rob and i work for. I've gotten more involved since retirement and two weeks ago i did my 10th homestudy for adoption. sweet family and very devoted to their dog (they had his hips done last year for $3500, which was a financial stretch for them). today i got an email from grape that the family who used petfinder to find archie/nittany sent their story back to petfinder. http://www.petfinder.com/adoption-st...et=6&count=160

really great to find out how the family is doing and to get thanks from them for saving archie/nittany
just thought i'd share

beth, moose and angel

p.s. today i am doing a possible foster home study (director said to take a bottle of wine and a dozen roses because foster families are so hard to find, lol, lol) then sat we go to paws in the park and the next 2 sundays we have two other events. busy busy busy.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww Wade, poor lil guy. Listen I dont know if they might work something out with you since you're fostering for the GRNNT but the DVSC took very good care of Scarlett and where a much cheaper than taking her down to TAMU. 

Here's the site http://www.dfwvetsurgeons.com/index.html Dr. Bertrand did both of Scarlett's FHO's and as we speak shes running up and down the hallway playing with her tug rope and tennis ball collection. 

I f I had a way to cover it personally I would in a heartbeat. 


- Brandon


----------



## rbuschone (Aug 25, 2008)

How can we donate to help him?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

rbuschone said:


> How can we donate to help him?[/quote
> 
> I just donated for Wade. Go to their website.... http://www.goldenretrievers.org and click on the left hand "make a donation" . Fill out the info and at the bottom there is a box where you can write that you'd like this earmarked for Wades hip surg. Thank you so much !!! This is my local rescue and I love all their puppers !!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> GRRNT legally cannot do this because Texas law only allows for 2 raffle drawings a year and GRRNT has a big raffle in connection with the annual picnic and another raffle each year related to the Home Shows they get a booth for at area convention centers. These two raffles have the potential for raising more funds than a one time raffle for a special needs dog could raise. The Texas Attorney General is getting aggressive about charitable non-profit raffles too due to misuse and fraud by some not so honest groups. Too bad!
> 
> *By the way, if anyone is in the mood to buy raffle tickets for a good cause: **http://www.goldenretrievers.org/2008Picnic/raffle.html*


I took a look at this and the prizes are wonderful! Sometimes it's easier to raise funds via the raffle tickets. Any way to connect the two???


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

a few ideas.... [email protected] they send you ideas for fundraising (101 fundraising ideas....) only problem is it's one per day but they dohave some good ideas.

something that came out of the blue about 5 minutes ago is an idea i am thinking of GOLD FOR GOLDENS. Many of us have broken chains (gold) or rings that have been mangled or are old. Maybe you could collect this from members and trade it in for money. just a small amount of broken chains or rings could get hundreds of dollars. one person might not have much, but if it is collected it could add up. 

this weekend grape was involved in a paws in the park (we made 300+) for three hours 1-4pm. the weather was not good, but my friend and i made seasonal bandanas, we sold hot dogs and soda and we collected gift cards for the food (genuardi's is a great place!!!). 

a fun spin on the cow patty bingo is just for goldens. you number tennis balls 1-100 and sell the tennis balls (for whatever). you then put all the numbered tennis balls in the middle of a big pool and have a golden retriever poolside. The money made is split 50 for the rescue and 50% is split among the winners. the dog jumps in the water and the first ball he/she brings out gets 50% of the winnings, the second gets 20% and the third ball gets 10%. might get some publicity too!!!!!

hope this helped some.
beth, moose and angel


----------

